# emerge & evolution

## nik

moin .... 

kann mir vielleicht einer verraten, wie ich diesen fehler beseitige ? 

emerge -p evolution

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Error: couldn't find match for : in net-www/mozilla-1.0-r3

------

wenn ich den mozilla installieren moechte gibt's genau den gleichen fehler  :Wink:  ...

ich hoffe mal das mir jemand weiterhelfen kann =) :... danke  :Wink: 

----------

## derRichard

hallo!

hast du schom mal "#emerge portage" gemacht?

bei mit hats geholfen...

mfg

richard

----------

## Marvin-X

 *nik wrote:*   

> kann mir vielleicht einer verraten, wie ich diesen fehler beseitige ? 
> 
> emerge -p evolution
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order.
> ...

 

Du wirst in Deiner /etc/make.conf ein oder mehere mozilla-Flags in Deiner USE-Zeile haben. Warum mozilla für Evolution benötigt wird entzieht auch meinen Kenntnissen. Mach doch einfach folgendes:

export USE="- mozilla +evo" (Es gibt noch ein oder zwei andere mozilla-Flags, wenn die in Der USE aktiviert sind dann die auch deaktivieren)

Jetzt schau Dir das ganze nochmal mit emerge -p evolution an. Es müsste jetzt alles in Ordnung sein und Du kannst Evolution ohne mozilla einmergen können.

 *nik wrote:*   

> wenn ich den mozilla installieren moechte gibt's genau den gleichen fehler 

 

Klar siehe oben. Vielleicht ist das Package broken. Halt ein andermal einmergen. Schon ein emerge rsync gemacht?

Hoffe geholfen zu haben.

----------

## nik

danke euch beiden  :Wink:  .... der emerge portage hat mich weitergebracht  :Very Happy: 

----------

